# Bombs Away



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Title says it all....... Goes out tomorrow........



What did Austin Powers Lose???????  




Shawn p


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

ShawnP said:


> Title says it all....... Goes out tomorrow........
> 
> *What did Austin Powers Lose???????*
> 
> Shawn p


I wouldnt know ..


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i may have a few of these "bombs" going out pretty soon as well.... like 4 - 6 of 'em... matter of fact, i need to head to the PO right now.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i may have a few of these "bombs" going out pretty soon as well.... like 4 - 6 of 'em... matter of fact, i need to head to the PO right now.


Give em hell Greg.

Shawn p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Give em hell Greg.
> Shawn p


i intend to drop a few bomblets. i feel like patton waiting for JP-8 (gas)... tracking #s say i should get my supplies thursday. friday i should be pasting 5 more sets of #s in this topic (the one i'm sending out today is non-pipe related, someone's getting one of my Palio's).


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

IHT said:


> i feel like patton waiting for JP-8 (gas)...


Patton didn't wait long for anything... When Omar Bradley tried to slow Patton's army down by denying him fuel, Patton captured an intact enemy fuel dump and kept on chugging!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank god my Mojo is well and truly intact!

giv em hell greg and shawn!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Hydrated said:


> Patton didn't wait long for anything... When Omar Bradley tried to slow Patton's army down by denying him fuel, Patton captured an intact enemy fuel dump and kept on chugging!


true, but i can't go "capture" some elses pipes/tobacco right now.

btw - Rollito, 0305 0830 0002 4525 9664 (not that he comes into the pipe forum)

edit - that just sounded like a delivery truck out front... better go check it out.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> I wouldnt know ..


Must be an epidemic. I have a package forming.

HRMMMMM........


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Must be an epidemic. I have a package forming.
> 
> HRMMMMM........


Must be 

Shawn p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry didn't go out this morning but I will have a DC# tomorrow morning





Shawn p


----------



## Heliofire (Mar 16, 2007)

ShawnP said:


> Title says it all....... Goes out tomorrow........
> 
> What did Austin Powers Lose???????
> 
> Shawn p


his mojo


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Heliofire said:


> his mojo




Shawn p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

tracking #s show that my boxes will arrive tomorrow (should get 4 boxes), i should have em all out friday. :al

edit: got some boxes in today, will post DC #s tomorrow.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry for the delay but I decided to wait till IHT sent out one of his to a certain Gorilla  

DC# 0306 0320 0003 5705 4291



Hope you enjoy.


Shawn p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I decided to send one off today too :tu 
03063030000080600414


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Sorry for the delay but I decided to wait till IHT sent out one of his to a certain Gorilla
> DC# 0306 0320 0003 5705 4291
> Hope you enjoy.
> Shawn p


thanks, shawn. mine are heading to the post office in an hour or so, just need 1 more addy.

edit:
track and confirm page

0306 2400 0002 8519 3177

0306 2400 0002 8519 3221

0306 2400 0002 8519 3191

0306 2400 0002 8519 3214

0306 2400 0002 8519 3184

 0306 2400 0002 8519 3207 - the worst cigars i've ever had, and cheapy pouch o' tobacco. hey, it's a joke!

one of these 6 will be funny.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> thanks, shawn. mine are heading to the post office in an hour or so, just need 1 more addy.
> 
> edit:
> track and confirm page
> ...


Damn Greg you weren't kidding when you said you were sending a few 

Go get em bro.

To all sending: Great job guys, it is nice to see some bombs fly in the pipe section.

Shawn p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Sorry for the delay but I decided to wait till IHT sent out one of his to a certain Gorilla
> 
> DC# 0306 0320 0003 5705 4291
> 
> ...


Wonder if anything will land today..........

Shawn


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

IHT whacked me. He sent Dark Flake, and Bracken Flake, and Cajun Ebony. Thanks! I've been meaning to try the DF and the Bracken, and I do like the Ebony a lot!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> IHT whacked me. He sent Dark Flake, and Bracken Flake, and Cajun Ebony. Thanks! I've been meaning to try the DF and the Bracken, and I do like the Ebony a lot!


Grats man, enjoy 

WTG Greg, nice hit.

Shawn p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I got hit by Greg today too, he sent me some G and H Dark Flake unscented and also some orlik Golden sliced with some Rattray's Marlin Flake, thanks a lot Greg.p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> I got hit by Greg today too, he sent me some G and H Dark Flake unscented and also some orlik Golden sliced with some Rattray's Marlin Flake, thanks a lot Greg.p


What's that Marlin Flake?

Good hit  :tu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> I got hit by Greg today too, he sent me some G and H Dark Flake unscented and also some orlik Golden sliced with some Rattray's Marlin Flake, thanks a lot Greg.p


Grats to you as well  Enjoy

Nice hits so far Greg p

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a.paul said:


> IHT whacked me. He sent Dark Flake, and Bracken Flake, and Cajun Ebony. Thanks! I've been meaning to try the DF and the Bracken, and I do like the Ebony a lot!


i saw that you really like the ebony, figured you could add more to your cellar.


kheffelf said:


> I got hit by Greg today too, he sent me some G and H Dark Flake unscented and also some orlik Golden sliced with some Rattray's Marlin Flake, thanks a lot Greg.


you east coasters get your mail sent to you early... wow. i don't get my mail until about 2pm.
enjoy 'em.


ShawnP said:


> Nice hits so far Greg
> Shawn


oh, you just wait, sniperboy.... "so far" because you haven't had the mailman come by.

i'm expecting everyone to put up a review of that G&H Dark Flake.... i wanted to be a sneaky bastage and have you all do a "blind review" of it... with the guidelines of it being smoked in a LARGE bowl. :r
u


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> oh, you just wait, sniperboy.... "so far" because you haven't had the mailman come by.


Oh is that so....

I am at work so I won't know anything till 6pm but I will make sure the 308 is sighted in just for you my friend.

Read my sig & watch your back.

Shawn p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> i'm expecting everyone to put up a review of that G&H Dark Flake.... i wanted to be a sneaky bastage and have you all do a "blind review" of it... with the guidelines of it being smoked in a LARGE bowl. :r
> u


I can smoke that in my large Pete VA pipe, or will it contaminate it?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Well turns out they left a note because I wasn't home. I won't be home to get the mail till Thursday (off day) so I will have to see if they can redeliver it then 



Shawn


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Well turns out they left a note because I wasn't home. I won't be home to get the mail till Thursday (off day) so I will have to see if they can redeliver it then
> 
> Shawn


That blows. Enjoy your pipe when the tobacco comes just the same!


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Wonder if anything will land today..........
> 
> Shawn


Blown to Bolivia! Wow! I've been avoiding this thread because (frankly) I didnt know what to say...........I still dont.

ShawnP - A tin of Dunhill nightcap
 A tin of SG Chocolate Flake 
 A tin of Orlik Golden sliced
Shawn Thank you so much! You are a true brother and I wont forget. (I'll be having some Golden sliced as soon as I post.)

kheffelf - A tin of Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
 A tin of SG Squadron Leader
 A pouch humidifer and Czech pipe tool
 A Big Ben Select semi-bent blast (302) Pipe
Kyle, the pipe is a beaut! I plan on firing it up this evening. Thank you for everything.


IHT - A tin of Rattray's Marlin Flake
 A tin of Robert McConnell Scottish Cake
 Bulk G&H Dark Flake
Greg, thank you for everything!(and i mean everything) I'll be lighting up the Dark Flake this evening.

Thank you all. Maybe its time to buy a digi-cam. (I cant figure the cell phone out.)


craige


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> Blown to Bolivia! Wow! I've been avoiding this thread because (frankly) I didnt know what to say...........I still dont.
> 
> ShawnP - A tin of Dunhill nightcap
> A tin of SG Chocolate Flake
> ...


You are quite welcome bro , well deserved!!!!

And YES you need a camera because we demand pics here in the pipe forum brother 

Hope you enjoy & nice destruction guys!!!!!

Shawn p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

That's very cool man. Good stuff all!

I'm all verklepmt about this group. 

Hmmm....now I'm planning my own hits.:bx


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Well turns out they left a note because I wasn't home. I won't be home to get the mail till Thursday (off day) so I will have to see if they can redeliver it then
> Shawn


sorry, i insured that one.

edit: a.paul, i'd smoke the Dark Flake in something small.  it's the strongest tobacco i've ever had. i read that it's the same as the Gawith Brown Rope, only in flake form.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> sorry, i insured that one.


No problem Greg 

I will post up on Thursday once I get the package.

Shawn


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

ahhhh, ummmmm, smoking mojo, I was a little late getting my pack out, so look for something from Illinois in the next few days.....


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Smoking the Dark Flake right now, in a little La Savinelli with a meer lined bowl I picked up in the great PAD/TAD attack of a week or so ago.

I'm not really equipped to write a review, but since IHT was so nice...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Bruce said:


> ahhhh, ummmmm, smoking mojo, I was a little late getting my pack out, so look for something from Illinois in the next few days.....


I have a feeling that there's a few other states that have yet to chime in


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

smokinmojo said:


> Blown to Bolivia! Wow! I've been avoiding this thread because (frankly) I didnt know what to say...........I still dont.
> 
> ShawnP - A tin of Dunhill nightcap
> A tin of SG Chocolate Flake
> ...


Enjoy the pipe man.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> That's very cool man. Good stuff all!
> 
> I'm all verklepmt about this group.
> 
> Hmmm....now I'm planning my own hits.:bx


That's the spirit :tu

It is so easy to send pipe bombs because of the online cellars most folks keep, you know just what they are smoking 

Go get em bro

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> It is so easy to send pipe bombs because of the online cellars most folks keep, you know just what they are smoking


:tpd: 
and some ppl need to update theirs, and some ppl ^^^^ (like shawnp) haven't really shared how many pipes they have... so when you see some wise-ass with 500 tins of tobacco and only 4 pipes, well, ya gotta do something about that. :fu


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> :tpd:
> and some ppl need to update theirs, and some ppl ^^^^ (like shawnp) haven't really shared how many pipes they have... so when you see some wise-ass with 500 tins of tobacco and only 4 pipes, well, ya gotta do something about that. :fu


Wise-ass agreed, 500 tins I wish :r

Hey my pipe pics are in the pipe thread. I just don't have that many yet, i'm getting there. I should have my precious Racing Green by June WOOOHOOO

And I have to wait till Thursday to see what you did ya bastage...

Shawn


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Here are some post destruction pics.

http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o240/smokinmojo/?action=view&current=100_1537.jpg

http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o240/smokinmojo/?action=view&current=100_1534.jpg

http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o240/smokinmojo/?action=view&current=100_1532.jpg

I still cant stop thinking about my Brothers and Sisters here at CS!

back to Oprah...

craige


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Well fellers, i'm a day late and a dollar short. Was waiting on a pipe order before I mailed my bombs. But it came today, and i've got 4 bombs going out tomorrow morning  :gn :bx


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

Bruce hit me with an old favorite (penzance) and a new to me blend (Dunhill Mild Blend).

http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o240/smokinmojo/?action=view&current=Brucebomb.jpg

Thanks bro, (you guys are something else)

craige


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

That Dunhill is pre-Orlick..... so it's the Murray's Blend.
Enjoy!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> That Dunhill is pre-Orlick..... so it's the Murray's Blend.
> Enjoy!


i was going to say, i didn't think you were smoking orlik made dunhill blends. i think you can find that in a few places. would be interested to hear how it smokes, bruce, if you've got one open (what are your impressions).
asking cuz the dunhill blends i've had were all orlik newer versions, but ppl rave about the Murrays blends.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The only Dunhill blend that I have tried so far was an old tin of Durabar, which was good.
Send me your addy and I will see what I can dig up for you to try.....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no-no-no-no-no. just wanted to hear your impression. you've hit me enough as is... :hn 
my house should have a "no fly" zone around it.
thanks for the offer, bruce.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to say this Greg but your package wasn't redelivered today 

I filled it out for todays date and the mail man had nothing.


I have a bad feeling it is coming back to you.


Damn Post Office Morons :c 


Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

???? that is assinine. first, i didn't even have any type of 'signature' thingy on there, i checked the insurance thingy, wasn't checked to be signed for.
i sure as hell hope they can read the damn return addy!!! 
:c



IHT said:


> track and confirm page
> 
> 0306 2400 0002 8519 3191


that's your tracking #, shawn.

those tossers.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry Shawn--I asked you in another thread if you'd gotten it yet before I saw this. 

Sometimes I hate the USPS--and I deal with them a lot every damn day.

I'd say from the looks of it that your local delivery person got freaked out by the insurance sticker on it and didn't want to leave it...you can write him a note and he'll leave it tomorrow, or call your local post office and make arrangements.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a.paul said:


> or call your local post office and make arrangements.


that's what i'd do as well, if you can.
shawn, i could post a photo of it, if it'll make you feel better?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> ???? that is assinine. first, i didn't even have any type of 'signature' thingy on there, i checked the insurance thingy, wasn't checked to be signed for.
> i sure as hell hope they can read the damn return addy!!!
> :c
> 
> ...


I know man I am so upset with them, I am going to attempt to see if they still have it tomorrow even though I don't have the little paper they left (because I filled the fu8ker out like it said for re delivery).

If it is on it's way back I hope they have your return addy.

I was watching TV waiting for him and nothing. I'm so pissed off mainly for you.

I will keep you posted once I go tomorrow morning when they open.

Sorry Greg, not sure why my mail man has to be the IDIOT.

Shawn p


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> that's what i'd do as well, if you can.
> shawn, i could post a photo of it, if it'll make you feel better?


Yeah give me something to drool over till tomorrow

Shawn


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't believe it's been returned Shawn. They keep those packs for about a week before they hit the return key.

I send out 30-50 Priority packages a day 5 days a week. I'm good at this schit.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> I don't believe it's been returned Shawn. They keep those packs for about a week before they hit the return key.
> 
> I send out 30-50 Priority packages a day 5 days a week. I'm good at this schit.


Sweet , good to know. I can't wait till tomorrow morning then 

Thanks for the info a.paul :tu

Shawnp


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

drool over? drool into, maybe, as small is it is, you may be able to walk around all day with this thing in your craw.

and not to worry, i'm sure the package will turn up soon, either back and my place or at your PO or house. hey, it's insured.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Damn....that's one hell of a bomb!!!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Damn....that's one hell of a bomb!!!


I think it is just the pipe, which is a great bomb in itself.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

oh, uh... yeah, first photo is most everything i sent out last week (except the PCCA Beacon tins - those are mine). just gives a size reference to how big that Tsuge is (or isn't in this case). but the bowl is plenty big and deep.

there's another photo of a bomb i sent out somewhere on here... let me find it... :tg
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73632
:r

it was a joke.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> oh, uh... yeah, first photo is most everything i sent out last week (except the PCCA Beacon tins - those are mine). just gives a size reference to how big that Tsuge is (or isn't in this case). but the bowl is plenty big and deep.
> 
> there's another photo of a bomb i sent out somewhere on here... let me find it... :tg
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=73632
> ...


Don't worry Greg I already knew it was the pipe and not all that 

I love that fact that it is a smaller pipe also because all of mine are pretty big and well you want a small bowl here and there.

She looks perfect brother & I am going to try to get her in 2 hrs.

Shawn


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

I just got back from the post office and it is now in my hands  Simply awesome & I love the size. Beautifull pipe bro.


I received some G&H Dark flake as well.


Greg I am just in awe that you felt the need to send me this and am so greatfull.

Thank you so much brother it really means alot to me.


A Humbled ShawnP p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

glad you got it. let us all know how it smokes, that way when they come up with huge sales we'll know if it's worth it or not. p 
i wouldn't smoke that flake in there if i were you though. u it's a pretty good sized bowl.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho-Ho-Ho!! You nice young boys need to slow down. Ol' Secret Pipe Santa won't be able to compete with bombing madmen like JoeD and carbonbased_al.
What could an old cuss like myself drop down your chimney if my thunder is stolen as early as March?
Nice to see my package finally arrived at smokinmojo's house.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Ho-Ho-Ho!! You nice young boys need to slow down. Ol' Secret Pipe Santa won't be able to compete with bombing madmen like JoeD and carbonbased_al.
> What could an old cuss like myself drop down your chimney if my thunder is stolen as early as March?
> Nice to see my package finally arrived at smokinmojo's house.


You must have ordered it from pipesandcigars.:r


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> Well fellers,  :gn :bx


WOW! Joe you are the CS hitman. Simply amazing.....

(The Holy Trinity)
Rattray's -Marlin Flake
Rattray's -Hal O' The Wynd
Rattray's -Old Gowrie

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader
Tavern Tobacco Co. (blended by SG) Laurel Flake

C.A.O. Old Ironsides

C&D Sunset Harbor Flake

Solani Sweet Mystery


Thank you, and everyone involved in this bombing run. I will never forget this. (I've taken names and addresses)

craige

P.S. http://s122.photobucket.com/albums/o240/smokinmojo/?action=view&current=100_1539.jpg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

smokinmojo said:


> WOW! Joe you are the CS hitman. Simply amazing.....
> 
> (The Holy Trinity)
> Rattray's -Marlin Flake
> ...


 Enjoy the baccy craige! p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

way to go, joe... make us all look like a bunch of "slackers"... mr "i gotta bomb the beejebus out of everyone". :c


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> way to go, joe... make us all look like a bunch of "slackers"... mr "i gotta bomb the beejebus out of everyone". :c


No doubt, he always makes us look like slackers 

WTG Joe & enjoy Mojo 

Shawn p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There's still two out there  :bx

I've always held to the belief, that if i'm gonna bomb someone, i'm gonna hit them as hard as I possibly can!

EDIT: I learned that from Mark (catfish). Man, I miss that guy.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> There's still two out there  :bx
> 
> I've always held to the belief, that if i'm gonna bomb someone, i'm gonna hit them as hard as I possibly can!


You are a bombing fool. I am kind of scared to see what the other two bombs consist of. Great hits Joe.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

where is he (catfish)? did i miss something?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> where is he (catfish)? did i miss something?


I have no idea honestly. Hasn't checked in or posted in the longest time. Mark used to terrorize this place lol.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I have no idea honestly. Hasn't checked in or posted in the longest time. Mark used to terrorize this place lol.


Yeah I haven't seen him around either. I don't think many know what happened.

Shame

Shawn p


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Yeah I haven't seen him around either. I don't think many know what happened.


Shawn, do you? His posts immediately preceding his last login don't reveal anything out of the ordinary. I miss the guy and would like to know what happened.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

croatan said:


> Shawn, do you? His posts immediately preceding his last login don't reveal anything out of the ordinary. I miss the guy and would like to know what happened.


No I don't unfortunately, I wish I did.

Shawn p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

He does over the road trucking, so he is gone 90% of the time. he also has a female in his life, other 10%.

(numbers do not acurately reflect time spent)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*this must be what a happy ending feels like.* pay no attention to the 1st grade homework in the background.









*HOLY SHINTO, JOE. WHAT HAS GOTTEN INTO YOU?* this is waaaay over the top, way, way, way too much.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

our mail gets delivered around 1:30-2:30pm-ish, so it had sat out in the mailbox (under the sun for a few hours - of course, with the size of this box, it was probably on my doorstep, my wife worked a funky shift and probably picked it up)... when i tried to put the stem into the pipe, it was too tight and i didn't want to risk breaking the stem or the briar... it's in 2 pieces, cooling off. these photos do NOT do this pipe justice. wow.

i'll admit, i'm a sandblast/rusticated fan, but thats simply because i never get pipes with grain like this. if all my pipes looked like this, of course they'd be smooth (duh). what should i smoke in this?

it's got to be the nicest looking pipe in my collection. wow, joe.









i'll be honest. last week when you started making posts about this, and that you asked someone about their address and that person had mentioned the "big rhodesian"... i was in shock. i was skyping with mr.c at the time and he pointed me to your post (not knowing you had just gottem my address and that i had referenced that pipe a week prior), and i was getting a little choked up. dude, i can't believe you. you're insane.
i do not deserve anything remotely like this - NOT TO FORGET THE 11 TOBACCO'S (of which i've only had the Balkan Sobranie before).

humbled. i don't know what to say... just amazing, joe.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

First off let me say Greg you DO deserve it, for all you do hear regardless of how little you think it is. Your also a cool guy with a good head on your shoulders bro (even if you do like your wife's cheeks better then mine):fu 


Joe WTF WOW HOLY SH*T man. About all I can think to say.



Great going man and a good choice of person to do it to.


Very well done


Shawn p


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> our mail gets delivered around 1:30-2:30pm-ish, so it had sat out in the mailbox (under the sun for a few hours - of course, with the size of this box, it was probably on my doorstep, my wife worked a funky shift and probably picked it up)... when i tried to put the stem into the pipe, it was too tight and i didn't want to risk breaking the stem or the briar... it's in 2 pieces, cooling off. these photos do NOT do this pipe justice. wow.


Strange about the stem Greg. I checked it before I sent if off (note the ripped bubble wrap and finger prints on the stem lol), was a bit tight, but fit snuggly. Hope it didn't warp in transit!

You have too many rusticated pipes, you need a nice smooth briar. And those Cavvichis smoke like a dream!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

Joe, heck of a well placed bomb.:tu That was a hammer blow.

Greg, for all that you do in keeping this pipe forum running in tip-top shape, just as Shawn said, you do deserve it. Now just sit back and enjoy that pipe and baccy while i can only dream of such things (4 wisdom teeth removed last week)


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Amazing hit Joe on a very deserving moderator, even though he might not say it, so who is your last victim? By the way Greg that pipe is amazing and hopefully that stem works out for you.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

as i thought, the pipe was just still very hot from sitting in the sun. the wood and bit expanded, making it nearly impossible to get the bit in/out of the pipe.
i just tried again, got it almost all the way in there (about a millimeter shy still) - but it's KC, it's very humid, and hotter than normal (over 80) for this time of year (and i'm getting a new furnace, heat pump/ac, and a-coil on thursday).

talk to joe on the phone. he's a wanker. cant believe he'd send _me_ all this stuff... crazy. i can't find words to say how i feel.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

croatan said:


> Shawn, do you? His posts immediately preceding his last login don't reveal anything out of the ordinary. I miss the guy and would like to know what happened.


I think Mark is back on the road long-haul truckin' and just doesn't have a lot of time for CS anymore.

incredible hit Joe!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Took another look at your new pipe Greg, that my be one of the best grains I have ever seen on a pipe, I said this before but great hit Joe.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome hit Joe. Very generous bomb on a deserving BOTL. :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome bomb, Joe. I can't think of anyone more deserving.


----------

